# My Wife Needs Goat Anonymous



## stano40 (Jun 23, 2010)

My wife has been agonizing over an ad on Craigslist selling 3 months old Nubian & Alpine goats.  When she called she was told they had 6 does available, just what she wanted.

So we took a drive to take a look at the one doe she wanted.  When we arrived we found the does were in a slaughter house.  From one doe that she wanted we ended up with (3) 3 month old Nubian does saving their skins.

If my wife had the money I know she would have bought them all just to save them from a horrible fate.

So in they come to meet our two does and their babies.







Meeting the other doelings.






When we left my wife commented on how skinny they looked.











I was worried that the new babies would be picked on during the night by the other does and doelings so I cleaned out the area where we keep our feed barrels, laid new hay, rigged up a temporary door, gave them water and feed for the night and bid them good night.






Tomorrow should be fun with the new girls.

Is there anything I should be looking for to determine any problems.  So far they are energetic and curious of their surroundings.


bob


----------



## freemotion (Jun 23, 2010)

Worm them.

Goats Anonymous?  Doesn't exist.  We all refuse to get help.

***runs of the check CL again, just in case....****


----------



## stano40 (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you sure about goats anonymous?  

I can really picture her going to meetings.

"Hi my name is Michelle & I have goats"

"Hi Michelle"

Oh Well, maybe it was just a dream.

I have the dewormer pellets from MannaPro would that work?

bob


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like to meet your wife and shake her hand.

She's entitled to be goat woman.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2010)

I would use Ivomec and DiMethox. Then you really hit a lot of things.

Congratulations on your new goats. They are adorable! Good for you and your wife for saving them!


----------



## stano40 (Jun 24, 2010)

Once they have been dewormed I am assuming that they have never been given a CD/T shot.

Would it be advisable to give them a shot after deworming?

bob


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 24, 2010)

So long as nobody's ill, worming and vaccinating at the same time should be OK.

Good on ya for saving them..


----------



## stano40 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's good to know.  When my wife went there to pick out a baby she was told they were full nubians.  To me they look more like nubian/alpine cross.

His ad was for nubian & alpine babies - 3 month old.  I seen the alpines he had and I'm afraid we just looked at the ears and not the nose as well.  We still would have bought the girls just so they wouldn't have been chopped up for their skin.

She just had her heart set on a nubian to raise and breed kinder goats.

bob


----------



## goat lady (Jun 24, 2010)

I think my husband and I both need goats anonymous. We went to look at one doe that I found on craigslist and we left the place with two. Both are already bred, so that was a plus for us, and the price was right. They happen to have been dewormed a week ago and up to date on shots, so we are safe there. 

But question for Karen..... Why would you Dimethox also?


----------



## glenolam (Jun 24, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet your wife and shake her hand.


I'd like to shake YOUR hand, stano, for allowing her to get those three! (Not that I assume you're the boss!)

I just saw an ad on CL for 4 pygmys that someone is giving away for free.  Didn't even ask my husband, just sent the email saying I'll come tonight if they're still available! Luckly, when I told him what I did he understood. Phew!

.....Stands up proudly and says......

"Hi.  My name is Lynsey and I have goats"......


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 24, 2010)

"Hello, I'm Jo and I'm a Goataholic."

"Hi Jo"


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 24, 2010)

Kudos to your wife ....

 I would have done the same thing...... 

My first 3 goats where cast off no body wanted any more I still have them they are almost 8 yrs old now, and will never have to worry about a new home again ..rotten spoiled things they are LOL!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## stano40 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the nice words, but I'm still not off the hook for a Nubian Doe.

What started out not quite a year ago with 1 beautiful Alpine wether, then needing a companion for him, grew to 3 goats adding a wether pygmy and pygmy buck found on craigslist.  Then while she was reading another listing on craigslist finds an ad for 2 does (numbers 4 a Nigerian and 5 a Saanen for $65.00), just what I need for the boys, she says but what about the buck if you get them I said, no response from her except Oh they will be fine.  Bringing them home and her now saying just lets see what happens. Well I knew what would happen.

Now I'm thing of ways to stop craigslist from posting more goat ads. 

Well here's a switch we re-homed the pygmy buck .... yeaaa! we're down to 4.

In a few months numbers 5, 6 & 7 are born (I told I knew what would happen), twin doelings from the nigerian and a buckling from the saanen  ..... rats, but they sure are cute though.  

How can I sell them when she puts them in my lap to hold for awhile ... devious woman.  Now the twin doelings follow me all over the place and want me to pick them up always.  This ain't fair I don't know how but she had to have trained them to do that.

Oh No!  The woman who the took the buck can't take care of him anymore and wants us to please take him back and his new companion as well .. let's see that's .. Uhhh!  Oh yeah 8 & 9

Just when you think it's safe and forget about craigslist .... BAM!

She finds a listing for nubians doelings.  Pleaassse! Just one more and that's it, I Promise.  What can I do I'm sunk and she knows I can't refuse her.

Coming home now with numbers 10, 11 & 12 nubian doelings, plus while being there I carried two of them to the car which one of the doelings became fidgety and snapped her head back into my head giving me a black eye.  PSST! none of these girls were disbudded.

Of course when we find out they are not full nubians but in reality nubian X alpine she immediately goes into a tirade of wanting to call him back and demanding our money back for this deception.  Guess what, I fell for it again when I had to say, sure your gonna call him and take back the 3 doelings so they can be slaughtered there.  She didn't say anything but ran upstairs to get a baby bottle full of goats milk for them.

Right about now I kinda stood around in a semi stupor not realizing yet what happened.  Somewhere in a dreamy fog I managed to walk to a mirror to see if there was a hook in the side of my mouth because I just swallowed that one ...  hook, line and sinker.

And she still wants that Nubian Doe, so brainwashed and knowing when I'm beaten I sit here at the laptop looking through craigslist for nubian doe's for her.

Darn craigslist.

....  Oh My God we have 12 goats in just about a years time.

bob


PS

Just don't tell her the very first alpine wether we bought is my buddy and I have to hug him every day or he sulks.


BEWARE - Keeping goats can be Hazardous


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 24, 2010)

yep, it's sounds like you guys got the same disease we got down here in Oklahoma.

It's called Goatacitis. (Severe desire to own goats, read about goats, go on Back Yard Herds and drink goat's milk.)

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought it was Herdacitis?

Ya know..._swelling of the herd?_ 

 




I kill me.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 24, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I thought it was Herdacitis?
> 
> Ya know..._swelling of the herd?_
> 
> ...


You make that sound like it is a disease and not a good thing.


Oh, wait......  No, it IS a good thing, right?  The one with the most goats wins???


----------



## stano40 (Jun 24, 2010)

I got 12, so far


----------



## freemotion (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoot, I only have six....but watch out, they are all does, and I just put an ad on CL for a buckling.....  Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 24, 2010)

That is the best story ever!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 25, 2010)

Our herd stands at 24 right now, with another due to kid in...9 days?  I dunno...July 3rd, I think.

Some days, I want ZERO goats.  Most days, I want the quality commercial meat goat replacement operation I've been working toward to be up and running with a minimum of 50 does..

...and then almost as soon as I say it, I think WHAT AM I THINKING?!?!?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 25, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Shoot, I only have six....but watch out, they are all does, and I just put an ad on CL for a buckling.....  Bwahahahahahaha!


ooooooooo!


----------



## goat lady (Jun 25, 2010)

In 18 months we went from 0 to 15. Just picked up two does two days ago that were just bred a month or two ago, so additions coming early fall is my guess. The lady had to go back to work and just wanted to get rid of them, so we got them for a good price and new colors for our little herd. Found them on CL. Now hubby has said to stay off craigslist. 

My adult children are 21 and 23 and I am not asking them for grandkids since I have 4 legged kids to take care of.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 25, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Shoot, I only have six....but watch out, they are all does, and I just put an ad on CL for a buckling.....  Bwahahahahahaha!


 Cute ad!!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 25, 2010)

Henrietta23 said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put two...Hartford area and Western MA.....


----------



## stano40 (Jun 25, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> That is the best story ever!


If you think that was good let me tell you how we got our first goat.

We were at a chicken swap in Chichester, NH selling a few of our chickens.  Another vendor was walking around with this baby Alpine wether.  I saw my wife's eyes light right up.  At this time I did not want goats at the house until we were established with the chickens and ducks we had.

Throughout the whole show she would go walking around the swap looking at all what the other vendors had to offer including to stop and talk to the owner of the Alpine goat

So for 4 more hours I had to watch her walk around and keep mentioning how she always wanted a baby goat.  Giving me a forlorn look each time and saying, "your right we can't afford a goat yet, but it sure would be nice, Oh well perhaps one day when I win powerball we can afford to get one".

Oh Man, was I dead.  Only a half hour to go and still no one ever approached that vendor with the baby goat and she kept walking past us with my wife looking at me with those sad eyes.

Yes, it's time to go and I made the big mistake.  I said to my wife, "you know you want him, go get him".  "No, she said we can't afford the $50.00 he costs, maybe next time".

"If you want him GO GET HIM", while all the while we were packing the SUV to go home.  Finished packing I gave her one more chance but no she said she'll pass on this little guy.

We get in the car and begin to drive off slowly going past the lady with the baby goat.

Here's my mistake, I stopped to let her say goodbye.

Goodbye was right.  "You know you want him" and faster than any slight of hand $50.00 went out the car window and a baby goat came back in the SUV.

You'd think after 25 years of marriage I should have seen this one coming.

Nope.

I drove off in defeat with her smiling and hugging the new baby Alpine goat.  I'll let you name him, she said.  Now you know when you allow someone to name an animal you always become attached due to familiarity.

Driving home she said we need food and other stuff for the baby.  Off to a pet store to go in with the baby goat so she can show him off to everyone in that store to get a new collar and leash.  Then off to a feed store to get him only the best hay, feed & anything else she can lay her hands on for the baby goat.

I named him Archibald "Archie" for short and he became very attached to me because I took care of him while she worked.

That was the start of the end and 11 more goats came in through the door during the following year.

bob


----------



## glenolam (Jun 25, 2010)

Isn't it great how we all start out with a saying "wouldn't it be nice?"

ETA - I just started thinking about your story and it really seems to me like _you_ may have wanted that wether deep down somewhere, which is why you made it _her_ decision knowing full well she'd say yes if you "tested" her one more time 

I'd let my husband tell you the story of how we got our first goats, but he's still grumbling over the 4 we picked up yesterday, after he worked a 10 hour day!  (Although he really is fond of these new pygmys!


----------



## stano40 (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not so much that I wanted this little guy deep down.

It's more like a matter of survival and sanity on my part.  I know my wife will always ask me to make the decision's so that way I can't complain about what is coming through that door.

So if anything goes wrong it was my decision and fault.

No matter what it is I'll always give in and let her have what she wants no matter what.

She still wants a registered Nubian Doe.

Here we go again .... 

bob


----------

